# Fogger troubles all night long.



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

So Black Cat was complaining I had too much fog last year. I still don't understand that whole concept of too much fog, but I went with only three foggers this year, set up in a triangle pattern in the yard. One fogger, a constant 1200, with a remote that enables intervals, performed well all night long. A 700 watt Lite/Fx I've never had trouble with before only put out thin wisps in bursts, and a cheap no name 400 watt special did great half the night then just stopped. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. I didn't have one free second to replace the bad ones, and limped through the night with limited fog. At the clearance sales this year, I picked up three more 400 watt special for $10 each, and another constant 1200 watt from Kmart for $12.50. 
The lesson I learned, is to have at least one or two extra pre-tested, filled foggers ready to replace any trouble makers.


----------

